# Another 'Blair Waldorf' Special! - hot or not?



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay, am I the only one who thinks Gossip Girl character Blair Waldorf looks totally HOT in this betty page dress?







the dress is actually this betty page dress, $129 -






link: BETTIE PAGE CLOTHING-Captain Dress-Pinup Dress-Retro Clothing

I really want one!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh that is such a cute dress! I too want one! I think Blair looks lovely, it would probably look a lot better on a more curvier figure, like the model below, nonetheless, she looks hot!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

reckon it's too retro to actually wear? or is it stylish? I have a very retro figure, so I always worry if I wear things like this that I look like a movie character.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

You might look a bit rockabilly if you wore it Rosie, you would look hot, but it would probably look like you are trying to channel a 50's pin up girl, which I'm sure you would make a very hot one


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

thats exactly what I thought would happen, lol! I'd probably look like an extra from grease or some other random 50's movie...


----------



## Ozee (Jun 8, 2009)

I think with your hair it wouldn't look too OTT retro. I think you could modernise it as much as you like.

very cute dress.


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah!! I love that dress and GG looks awesome in the shortened version though personlly I like the longer one better..


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

I have fat thighs, so I'd def. go for a longer one, LOL


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol... I don't have any thighs.... Sigh....

And it doesn't look like it in any photos I've ever seen of you Rosie!! You have an awesome figure!!


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jun 8, 2009)

Do they make them for us pregnant women???

..If only I had my old figure back...minus another 30 lbs...VERY sexy dress...must stop feeling guilty!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2009)

lol i love the guy in the background of the picture giving her a dirty look ahhaha

and as for the dress i like it but i feel like the lapells are way to over powering


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 8, 2009)

I love it! Very cute indeed


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Totally hot! Blair always looks great!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to say it is pretty cute.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 8, 2009)

I love it, and you could definitely pull it off. I like the short version a lot more.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 9, 2009)

I much prefer the shortened version, and I'm jealous of Blair's figure


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 28, 2009)

Hot hot hot!

I love it.


----------

